#ubuntu-cym 2010-11-19
<Painwithin> hello, i was wondering if this is where i could ask a question about this strange driver issue im having
<Painwithin> im trying to figure out how to get info a safe mode type thing in ubuntu 10.04
<ianto> Painwithin: You can ask and I'll try to help but I can't guarantee a good answer ;)
<Painwithin> ok so basicly what happend was, sometime this morning the PC randomly froze, and now it freezes during boot
<ianto> Painwithin: What would you like done?
<Painwithin> but after some research i discovered its a driver issue
<Painwithin> im wonder, how can i fix the driver problem if i cant get into ubuntu?
<ianto> Painwithin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command%20Line%20and%20Rescue%20Mode
<ianto> That will help you boot into command line / rescue mode
<ianto> Do you have any additional information for what you want to do afterwards?
<Painwithin> um, nope i think i'll be good after this point
<Painwithin> thank a bunch
<Painwithin> i couldnt find anything, probly using the wrong keywords when im searching
<ianto> Best of luck with it then, any additional problems just feel free to ask
<Painwithin> ok, thanks again
#ubuntu-cym 2011-11-15
<markjones> Da Boss is: IN
<brobostigon> morning markjones :)
<markjones> Morning brobostigon, see my eail?
<brobostigon> markjones: yes, google+ page. :)
<markjones> e-mail
<markjones> and the one before that?
<brobostigon> let me look. minute.
<brobostigon> markjones: the one about rebranding?
<markjones> more importantly: I'm Da Boss 8-)
<brobostigon> markjones: i think i have missed something.
<markjones> brobostigon, Let me start by announcing Chris's semi-retirement as leader of the group. His health is a growing concern and on top of that he (along with a few other younger members) are now in uni. This means less time on the projects Chris (and others) have worked with.
<markjones> I am stepping up to the plate and will become the dedicated Point of Contact for all Ubuntu Cym matters.
<markjones> (from paragraph 2 of the email)
<brobostigon> ah :)
<brobostigon> markjones: what is your plan, with your new power, ?
<markjones> brobostigon, raise awareness as best I can :)
<brobostigon> markjones: :)
<brobostigon> markjones: and B: , how can i be of use, help?
<markjones> brobostigon, firstly, if you have any graphical skills, new logo would be good
<markjones> secondly, feel free to come to Aberystwyth in January for Hacio'r Iaith, where I'll be doing a workshop on how to use Launchpad, as well as handing out goodies :)
<markjones> (as well as meeting up with ianto and Kaia_ )
<brobostigon> markjones: graphical skills, are non existant in me, really. if you send me the details, i will add it into my diary, and closer to the time, i will be able to confirm, please.
<brobostigon> infact. you could use the shared google calendar.:)
<brobostigon> we*
<markjones> done :P
<brobostigon> :)
<plod> bore da
<brobostigon> helo plod
<markjones> shwma' plod
<markjones> §§
<plod> gweddol a bit
<plod> a tithe?
<markjones> iawn diolch, jest ymlacio cyn cyfweliad ydd mercher nesa
<brobostigon> ok, speak later, i have some jobs to do in town.
<ianto> brobostigon: Everything will be in Welsh at Hacio'r Iaith, I fail to remember if there were translators last year though :/. I'll ask mark when he returns
 * Kaia_ waves at ianto
<Kaia_> brobostigon: i hope i can go this year :D last year i had exams on the same days
 * ianto hides from Kaia_ 
<Kaia_> Mr__T: wyt ti'n mynd i'r Hacio'r Iaith yn yr Ionawr?
<Kaia_> awww damn
<Kaia_> ianto: how is home?
<ianto> Kaia_: I'd prefer to be in Aber tbh but it's saving me money
<ianto> Kaia_: Only have £150 until January :p
<ianto> I don't have access to my overdraft neither since I haven't put £300 in my coop account
<Kaia_> ianto: how?! you get alot more money than I do!
<ianto> I eat like 3 cooked meals/day :P
<ianto> FOod's important to me
<Kaia_> Bah
<Kaia_> your food comes with your accomodation Ianto!
<Kaia_> >.<
<ianto> But not food outside of the campws
<Kaia_> you just choose to spend your money on takeaways!
<ianto> :(
<Kaia_> indeed >.<
<Kaia_> ble mae'r amber?
<ianto> Hospital saved me a bit too
<ianto> Mae hi ym Mangor
<Kaia_> yn y IRC
<Kaia_> yr*
<ianto> Dyw hi ddim ar IRC
<Kaia_> :(
<ianto> :)
<ianto> Tawelwch :)
<Kaia_> I am soooooo doing work during workweek <.< >.>
<Kaia_> Phocaea!
<ianto> Kaia_: Gwahoddiaist ti hi?
<Kaia_> Gwahoddiast?
<ianto> Gwahodd + aist
<Kaia_> ahh
<ianto> I like how confusing that looks/sounds. "Verb-aist ti hi/fe"
<Kaia_> its a big word :P
<ianto> Kaia_: I've got a foot-mark on the side of my leg from those paramedics :(
<ianto> Well a boot-mark
<Kaia_> ianto: they kicked you?
<Phocaea> he is being a big girl
<Kaia_> awww
<Kaia_> at least he finally admitted to being in a coma
<Kaia_> ianto: did you get a burger king?
<Phocaea> no he got a maccy d's tho
<Kaia_> haha
<Kaia_> nice one
<Kaia_> I better head home soon, have to clean the kitchen and do dishes
<Phocaea> you still in the dog house?
<iant0> Anyone know a solution to reattach screen when it just refuses to do so? It hangs after typing "screen -raAd"
<brobostigon> ianto: i would say, -r -d should work.
<brobostigon> ianto: yrs, that might be diffcult with my limites welsh, if there is no translation.
<brobostigon> Kaia_: i will see what i can do, meybe. :)
<markjones> Noswaith dda, pawb
<Mr__T> noswaith dda mark
<brobostigon> noswaith dda Mr__T and markjones :)
<Mr__T> hei
<brobostigon> helo
#ubuntu-cym 2011-11-16
<ianto> markie-: Croeso
<markie-> :)
<markjones> markie- : Hiya :)
 * ianto goes off to play Skyrim :D
<markie-> markjones: Hey :)
<Kaia_> oh noes i missed markie!
#ubuntu-cym 2011-11-17
<markjones> Guten Morgen
<brobostigon> helo markjones :)
<ianto> Bore da
<ianto> Wel, bron y prynhawn
<brobostigon> morning ianto :)
 * ianto yn teimlo fel twpsyn
<ianto> Jammed my fingers in my room door :/
<markjones> ianto, allai cael password reset mail fi
<ianto> markjones: Iawn
<ianto> markjones: Trefnu mas dy gyfrifiadur di :p
<ianto> Reit dwi'n mynd allan nawr i'r dafarn, edrych ar dy PMs
<Mr___T> pa dafarn?
<Mr__T> ahh, rhy hwyr
#ubuntu-cym 2011-11-19
<ianto> markjones: 18 connects and disconnects since midnight :/
<markjones> and?
<markjones> I don't have a BNC now
#ubuntu-cym 2011-11-20
<markjones> shwmae
#ubuntu-cym 2012-11-15
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-11-16
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-11-17
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
